# I'm so shocked



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

I just joined another forum and I really wish I hadn't.
The first thing I saw on there was:
"I just got this animal but I don't know what it is? Can someone tell me what it is?"

: : : 

How can you look after an animal if you don't even know what it is!!!!!!!!

Then I continued on to find:
"Can I house my chinchilla and rabbit together" 
umm...no, brushed that off THEN found a comment on that thread stating:
"yes a chinchilla is a type of rabbit."

No hun, she isnt talking about the breed of rabbit shes talking about an actual chinchilla!

she even admitted to knowing nothing about chinchillas but bought it anyway 
: 

I then went on to find:
"I bought a rabbit but don't know what to feed it"
maybe start with a rabbit food...??? Even better....maybe start by RESEARCHING the animal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I cannot take it much longer on there........

I'll stick here and only here.


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

i love forums like that lol my personal favorite is 

my dog is in heat but i havent had my cat neutered yet will she have puppies ? 

i want some of what that person was having lol


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Do those people live under a rock!? Surely the must have gone into a petshop at least once in their lives and saw that there's bags with things in them that says "Rabbit Food"

Yes I've always wanted a chinchilla rabbit!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

The internet is full of those sort of forums unfortunately


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Do those people live under a rock!? Surely the must have gone into a petshop at least once in their lives and saw that there's bags with things in them that says "Rabbit Food"
> 
> Yes I've always wanted a chinchilla rabbit!!


I re read her post and she must have got confused between the breed and the animal because she said "Chinchillas are a breed of rabbit, although they look more like squirrels"
she got that totally wrong *shakes head*
Chinchilla rabbits are cute.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Do those people live under a rock!? Surely the must have gone into a petshop at least once in their lives and saw that there's bags with things in them that says "Rabbit Food"
> 
> Yes I've always wanted a chinchilla rabbit!!


I have a chinchilla coloured rabbit if that counts


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I have a chinchilla coloured rabbit if that counts


aww, i reckon the poster got confused between the chinchilla colour and the actual chinchilla lmao


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Do those people live under a rock!? Surely the must have gone into a petshop at least once in their lives and saw that there's bags with things in them that says "Rabbit Food"
> 
> Yes I've always wanted a *chinchilla rabbit*!!


I have one, he is really something special:001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

OctodonDegus said:


> aww, i reckon the poster got confused between the chinchilla colour and the actual chinchilla lmao


There is a breed of rabbit called chinchilla too, just to confuse things


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I have one, he is really something special:001_wub:


If we are posting pics (any excuse huh )

My Chinchilla girl


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

yay chinchilla rabbits



I'm debating starting a thread on there about "researching pets" before we get them!! do u think I could do that without people flaming me LOL maybe not but oh well


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> There is a breed of rabbit called chinchilla too, just to confuse things


However there are probably people out there who would be ignorant enough to try & pair up an actual chinchilla with a bunny:frown2:
After seeing a pet shop still housing guineas & buns I'll believe anything's possible


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> However there are probably people out there who would be ignorant enough to try & pair up an actual chinchilla with a bunny:frown2:
> After seeing a pet shop still housing guineas & buns I'll believe anything's possible


Unfortunately I'm not surprised :frown2:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

OctodonDegus said:


> yay chinchilla rabbits
> 
> 
> 
> I'm debating starting a thread on there about "researching pets" before we get them!! do u think I could do that without people flaming me LOL maybe not but oh well


Go for it.
People need to know that they cant just get animals without knowing how to look after them first. I dread to think what will happen to these poor animals that aren't getting a proper diet and proper care. Urgh, some people :001_huh:


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> However there are probably people out there who would be ignorant enough to try & pair up an actual chinchilla with a bunny:frown2:
> After seeing a pet shop still housing guineas & buns I'll believe anything's possible


The thread was actually about housing an actual chinchilla and rabbit :


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok dont shoot me but....

how come you can house a rabbit with a piggie?

When i was very young we bought found a rabbit in the coal shed and when nobody came forward my grandparents kept her. My Grandparents already had two piggies that were mine (i wasn't allowed any at my house as we didnt have a garden!) called honey and candy. Roger (the rabbit turned out to be a girl though lol) was taken to the vets for a check up to make sure there was nothing wrong with her and the vet said that its always a good idea to have guinea pigs as cage mates. I honestly didn't know different until you've just said that its a bad thing to do but we haven't had guinea pigs since honey and candy passed away so I guess Ive never had to research anything about them. We always been told that if you have a rabbit, get a piggie too! Our three lived completely fine together. There was no fighting. no arguements or anything. They all curled up together at night too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Ok dont shoot me but....
> 
> how come you can house a rabbit with a piggie?
> 
> When i was very young we bought found a rabbit in the coal shed and when nobody came forward my grandparents kept her. My Grandparents already had two piggies that were mine (i wasn't allowed any at my house as we didnt have a garden!) called honey and candy. Roger (the rabbit turned out to be a girl though lol) was taken to the vets for a check up to make sure there was nothing wrong with her and the vet said that its always a good idea to have guinea pigs as cage mates. I honestly didn't know different until you've just said that its a bad thing to do but we haven't had guinea pigs since honey and candy passed away so I guess Ive never had to research anything about them. We always been told that if you have a rabbit, get a piggie too! Our three lived completely fine together. There was no fighting. no arguements or anything. They all curled up together at night too.


Take a read of this hun Guinea Pigs & Rabbits - Rabbit Retreat Forum I wrote it a while ago


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow I didn't know that! I guess we were extremely lucky then! The rabbit lived for about 10 years (she was already fully grown when she turned up in the coal shed!) and the guinea pigs lived until 8 years.

I know for sure that we couldn't have kept piggies with my grandparents rabbit smokey jones who they got after roger passed away. He was very randy and was constantly humping everything in sight including my gran!! He was given a teddy bear in the shape of a rabbit (as suggested by a vet) and he humped that. He actually died while humping. His eyes rolled back in his head, and he fell backwards. The vets think it was a stroke


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

When I was little my cousin had a rabbit and a guinea pig living together, the guinea pig pulled all the rabbits fur out. (was a lion head type rabbit) Poor rabbit, I gave a spear cage to them for the guinea pig while they found a more suitable housing location for the pig but once the g-pig was out of the cage the rabbit's fur grew back better than ever.

Poor rabbit.

Few years ago I had 2 guinea pigs come to me on a foster basis and they were kept well away from the rabbits I was fostering at the time. Rabbits are laid back creatures were g-pigs are quite loud and (sorry to all g-pig owners)annoying, or at least If Iwas stuck in a cage with 1 itwould be annoying. :lol:


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOOL

I just found something else on there (this is ridiculous).
Someone was posting about their new mice and put 2 big pictures up and they were a bit to well photographed then I laughed when I saw the second one because it was a picture I had got from a free wallpaper site some years ago. I googled mouse animal and the 1st and 7th picture are her mice! Yeah right! went on tin eye and there are 308 results! what an idiot!


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> When I was little my cousin had a rabbit and a guinea pig living together, the guinea pig pulled all the rabbits fur out. (was a lion head type rabbit) Poor rabbit, I gave a spear cage to them for the guinea pig while they found a more suitable housing location for the pig but once the g-pig was out of the cage the rabbit's fur grew back better than ever.
> 
> Poor rabbit.
> 
> Few years ago I had 2 guinea pigs come to me on a foster basis and they were kept well away from the rabbits I was fostering at the time. Rabbits are laid back creatures were g-pigs are quite loud and (sorry to all g-pig owners)annoying, or at least If Iwas stuck in a cage with 1 itwould be annoying. :lol:


If you find guinea pigs annoying then you could try not climbing into cages with them  haha.

I'm a guinea pig owner and sometimes they can have some annoying habits i will admit, like trying to eat my shoes when i'm cleaning them out or giving me rather 'stylish' haircuts.

I love them anyway though.

If everyone liked everything the same the world would be a very dull place.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Take a read of this hun Guinea Pigs & Rabbits - Rabbit Retreat Forum I wrote it a while ago


Very nicely explained. :thumbup1:


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

To be completely honest (no offence intended, sorry) I always thought it was weird keeping 2 different types of animals together, in a cage together. Who looked at a guinea pig and thought "Well, they look nothing like rabbits, they aren't even in the same family as rabbits, they are noisier than rabbits and their diet requirements are different, they will make great house mates!"

That just makes no sense to me....Sorry just wanted to get that off my chest. We had a rabbit and g-pig together when I was a baby and when I grew up I looked back and though what? why did we do that!? lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

OctodonDegus said:


> To be completely honest (no offence intended, sorry) I always thought it was weird keeping 2 different types of animals together, in a cage together. Who looked at a guinea pig and thought "Well, they look nothing like rabbits, they aren't even in the same family as rabbits, they are noisier than rabbits and their diet requirements are different, they will make great house mates!"
> 
> That just makes no sense to me....Sorry just wanted to get that off my chest. We had a rabbit and g-pig together when I was a baby and when I grew up I looked back and though what? why did we do that!? lol


It used to be a common thing before it became safer to neuter rabbits as it was a way for 2 social animals to have a friend without the risk of pregnancy but as vets learnt more about the 2 species it became apparent it wasn't a good option.


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> It used to be a common thing before it became safer to neuter rabbits as it was a way for 2 social animals to have a friend without the risk of pregnancy but as vets learnt more about the 2 species it became apparent it wasn't a good option.


I know that's the case, but still find it odd. IMO.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

OctodonDegus said:


> I just joined another forum and I really wish I hadn't.
> The first thing I saw on there was:
> "I just got this animal but I don't know what it is? Can someone tell me what it is?"
> 
> ...


What was the animal that they didn't know what it was? If it was something really obscure then you could kind of understand not knowing what it is but still why buy it? If it was something like a cat...well...aww.


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

swatton42 said:


> What was the animal that they didn't know what it was? If it was something really obscure then you could kind of understand not knowing what it is but still why buy it? If it was something like a cat...well...aww.


It was a chinese hamster

And tbh if you go to a shop and find an animal you don't know do you buy it? No you don't! do you ask what it is? yes, if you want one do you go home and research it? I HOPE SO!!

So what ever it was obscure or not. He still shouldn't have bought it as how can he look after it correctly?!?!


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

That's what i said...


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

swatton42 said:


> That's what i said...


I know...I was agreeing


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha that's ok then, i thought you misunderstood me and had got upset. Sorry mistake.


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry, I re read it and i did sound a bit moody I apologise


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha that's ok. :biggrin:


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Ok dont shoot me but....
> 
> how come you can house a rabbit with a piggie?
> 
> When i was very young we bought found a rabbit in the coal shed and when nobody came forward my grandparents kept her. My Grandparents already had two piggies that were mine (i wasn't allowed any at my house as we didnt have a garden!) called honey and candy. Roger (the rabbit turned out to be a girl though lol) was taken to the vets for a check up to make sure there was nothing wrong with her and the vet said that its always a good idea to have guinea pigs as cage mates. I honestly didn't know different until you've just said that its a bad thing to do but we haven't had guinea pigs since honey and candy passed away so I guess Ive never had to research anything about them. We always been told that if you have a rabbit, get a piggie too! Our three lived completely fine together. There was no fighting. no arguements or anything. They all curled up together at night too.


I tired it because my rabbit was lonely and the vet said I could put it with a piggie. My bun bullied my piggie, so I've separated them (got another piggie and will get another bun soon.)  It only really works if they have grown up together. :/


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

I think it's still too much of a risk even if they have grown up together. If a fox or something came into the garden and spooked big old bunny 1 scared kick could kill little piggy outright.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

Not to mention the Bordatella risk, all it would take is the immune system to weaken slightly for the piggie to become very ill or just drop down dead 
Personally I feel this much more of a reason to not even "try" it.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

I was going to put about that, or do a link to your previous comment thing with your list, but...

To be honest I had to much to drink last night and typing that seemed to much like hard work. Completely agree though, and impressive list by the way.

I would neveer risk it either.


----------

